# Green Moxie



## appliedlips (Feb 7, 2009)

This isn't a new one but had it out to dust and decided to get a picture next to an aqua one.I have never seen another this color.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 7, 2009)

It even has a small birdswing in the base,odd for a heavy bottle like this.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  appliedlips
> 
> It even has a small birdswing in the base,odd for a heavy bottle like this.


 
 Doug... please teach me somen and tell me what a birdswing is!! I don't get it!


----------



## capsoda (Feb 8, 2009)

That is a pair of nice lookin bottles. I like the green one. Moxie bottles down here are the newer crown type bottles.


----------



## woody (Feb 8, 2009)

I've dug dozens of Moxie Nerve Food bottles here in NH but have never seen one in that color.
 Great bottle.


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello cyberdiger and the rest of you;  First of all the existence of a bird swing occurs when the inside of the parison form collapses against the other side of the cavity form.  Hot glass quickly adheres to hot glass.  Then when the bottle is blown the glass string that is formed in the side wall sepparation quickly becomes a bird swing. 
 Now then applied lips, I assume the glass contamination in the lower right corner of the second picture is what you described as a bird swing.  I couldn't tell where it was in relationship to the parting line.
 Another glass problem that occurs when a press & blow ABM bottle is made with a hot tipped IS 62 plunger, the glass can stick to the tip of the plunger and pull a spike on the bottom of the bottle.  Some times the spike will break and a portion of it can stick to the inside of a bottle.  Of course this small bottle is blown from a gather, so it is almost impossibel to tell where that piece came from.  
 I hope this helps, if you have additional questions - lay them on me.  RED Matthews


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 8, 2009)

dont think i have see one that color. The Moxie collectors would love that one.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 8, 2009)

DOUG,
 THOSE ARE SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL. I COULD GO FOR A NICE COLD MOXIE NOW! : )


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies,I don't normally hold onto bottles from this age but have always liked this one it is full of bubbles and has some whittle.

      Woody,we don't dig many around here and when we do they are aqua.I found a Denver one a couple years ago and sold it. This one was dug in a dump in Whitefield Nh. by father in law.As soon as it came out of the ground I liked it and he said "it was just another Moxie" so I traded for it.

      Cyber,the simple explanation is that a birdswing is a string of glass that go from one inside wall of a bottle to another.It is hard to photograph this one because of the thick glass near the base.

      Red, it is at 5 o'clock in the photo and is opposite of the the two mold seams so I don't think that's how it formed.I have seen them in the neck and shoulders of bottles and have never noticed any relation to the seams.


----------



## madman (Feb 8, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 8, 2009)

All I can say is you got Moxie, ok a couple of them. Great bottles.


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi,  I just wanted to tell you that I discovered Moxie when I was in High School.  I learned that if I went down to the Olympian Soda Bar and took an asprin and drank a glass of Moxie, I could go back to school - have the nurse take my temperature and she would send me home.  BAD BOY.  Oh well!!  RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 8, 2009)

So.. Moxie was Red's Red Bull!! []


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 9, 2009)

Doug,

 You win.  I know your not like that.  But I admit defeat on this one.  I will never dig one that color.  On the serious side.  Very impressive.  Just a very nice piece of glass.  Congrats.
 Madpaddla


----------



## idigjars (Feb 16, 2009)

That's a beauty Doug.  Congrats!   Paul


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 16, 2009)

Never seen an applied sloping collar on any Moxie or soda. I have one of the blob aquas.


----------

